# Rogue One A Star Wars Story



## Remodeling Maidiac

My hype level just went through the roof. The reviews were released today and the concensus is that this is one of the best Star Wars movies made. Some reviewers are even saying it is the best one. 
They say it's full of Easter Eggs and that the new Droid is arguably the best in the series.


----------



## The Great Goose




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rogue One Review (A Star Wars Story) - YouTube

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - Movie Review - YouTube

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story Review - YouTube

A few of the reviews


----------



## TheOldSchool

Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.

Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.


A friend of mine called me tonight and described it as Star Wars porn lol.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'm hoping to be able to see it after client meetings tomorrow but tickets for yesterday & today we're already sold out. I hope that's not the case tomorrow


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I'm very excited. It'll have to wait until next week, though - I've got work all weekend.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine called me tonight and described it as Star Wars porn lol.
Click to expand...

I mean it basically is.  The entire movie is a tribute to the desperate group of rebels that do whatever it takes to get the plans to destroy the Death Star.  Old faces appear in epic fashion, and new faces appear that it turns out you owe everything to even though you had no idea.  It's fucking beautiful.  The people who made the movie should be proud.


----------



## GHook93

It lived up to the hype. Best Star Wars to date. Never thought one would beat the empire strikes back, but this did. Compelling characters, great story, the flow of the movie was perfect, great robot side kick, filled a gapping hole in The original Star Wars movie, showed the rebels (like all rebellions) are not the perfect angels as they are always displayed and there ending was poetically tragic.

Also the Storm Troopers were actually good shots and good soldiers. What I hated about the other movies is these soldiers trained from birth are horrible shots and even worse soldiers. They absolutely fixed that in this movie.

My only grip was not enough Vader.

I saw it in 3D and I don't think that is necessary. However they had some 1st person space ship scenes that might be awesome in IMAX!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> It lived up to the hype. Best Star Wars to date. Never thought one would beat the empire strikes back, but this did. Compelling characters, great story, the flow of the movie was perfect, great robot side kick, filled a gapping hole in The original Star Wars movie, showed the rebels (like all rebellions) are not the perfect angels as they are always displayed and there ending was poetically tragic.
> 
> Also the Storm Troopers were actually good shots and good soldiers. What I hated about the other movies is these soldiers trained from birth are horrible shots and even worse soldiers. They absolutely fixed that in this movie.
> 
> My only grip was not enough Vader.
> 
> I saw it in 3D and I don't think that is necessary. However they had some 1st person space ship scenes that might be awesome in IMAX!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


I hesitate to say it's better than Empire but I thought about going there.  I had a couple gripes with The Force Awakens, which overall I liked, but zero with Rogue One.  Going to see it again with a new group of people tomorrow.


----------



## 2aguy

I just got back from the movie...WOW.......it is an actual movie.  It is not silly the way Return of the Jedi became.......it was an actual war movie.......and the producers, and director...had balls........they did something you don't see in movies today....

Spoiler Alert.....

Spoiler Alert.......







(  They did not care about sequels......)


----------



## 2aguy

This is the Star Wars movie they should have made instead of Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi.....thank the Force that George Lucas wasn't involved......

There were obvious things in the movie.....typical of movies today....but it did them and you could ignore them......

And Vader......he wasn't on screen long....but that moment............someone finally used him right...........great, great scene.....


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Just saw it at a midnight show. Blew me away.

Fuckin' awesome.


----------



## JoeB131

Okay, some of my thoughts. 

1) It was a much grittier movie than any of the other films. Now, in many way, I think this was good, because it felt "real'. Good guys were killed. (as opposed to the regular films where the heroes get fired at by hundreds of Stormtroopers or Battle Droids and never get hit, once.)  This version of the Empire was much scarier and fascistic. The Imperial Military was actually competent. 

2) Realism- Wow, people acted like real people would in that situation would. Jyn was really broken up by the things that happened to her. (Unlike Leia in the first movie, who was relatively unaffected when they BLEW UP HER PLANET!) 

3) Cameos by Original Trilogy characters. In addition to Old  Jimmy Smits playing Bale Organa, we had various tricks to shoehorn original trilogy characters into this film. The weirdest was Grand Moff Tarkin, who was played by Peter Cushing despite the fact Peter Cushing died in 1994. Thanks to the wonders of CGI and the Dark Arts, Peter was back as Tarkin in a pretty substantial role. (But not credited!) 

4) Vader- let's talk about Vader here... That scene at the end where he's taking out rebels left and right. Wow, we finally get to see a truly bad-ass Darth Vader. 

5) K-2SO - that was a fun character. 

So overall, I approve of the movie, I thought it was really good.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Easy on the Spoilers guys, I haven't seen it yet lol. Sold out Thursday & Friday. Ice storm on Saturday & Chiefs today.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.



Great characters. The robot was the anti-JarJar. 

It had a tragic ending though 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

2aguy said:


> I just got back from the movie...WOW.......it is an actual movie.  It is not silly the way Return of the Jedi became.......it was an actual war movie.......and the producers, and director...had balls........they did something you don't see in movies today....
> 
> Spoiler Alert.....
> 
> Spoiler Alert.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (  They did not care about sequels......)



Yep


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great characters. The robot was the anti-JarJar.
> 
> It had a tragic ending though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

I thought the ending was beautiful.  If you think about it, 



Spoiler: Spoiler Alert



"A New Hope" is a story about getting the Death Star plans to the Rebels on Yavin 4, which is already a desperate enough prospect.  Rogue One shows you that there was a whole other level of desperation involved in that same goal, and the ending makes the movie into a tribute to the people who got the ball rolling.  They could really just tack Rogue One onto the beginning of A New Hope as A New Hope starts literally minutes later.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great characters. The robot was the anti-JarJar.
> 
> It had a tragic ending though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the ending was beautiful.  If you think about it,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert
> 
> 
> 
> "A New Hope" is a story about getting the Death Star plans to the Rebels on Yavin 4, which is already a desperate enough prospect.  Rogue One shows you that there was a whole other level of desperation involved in that same goal, and the ending makes the movie into a tribute to the people who got the ball rolling.  They could really just tack Rogue One onto the beginning of A New Hope as A New Hope starts literally minutes later.
Click to expand...

Thank you for blocking the spoiler. I'm hoping to maybe see it tomorrow afternoon if work permits. BTW, how do you do that spoiler hide thing?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great characters. The robot was the anti-JarJar.
> 
> It had a tragic ending though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the ending was beautiful.  If you think about it,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert
> 
> 
> 
> "A New Hope" is a story about getting the Death Star plans to the Rebels on Yavin 4, which is already a desperate enough prospect.  Rogue One shows you that there was a whole other level of desperation involved in that same goal, and the ending makes the movie into a tribute to the people who got the ball rolling.  They could really just tack Rogue One onto the beginning of A New Hope as A New Hope starts literally minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for blocking the spoiler. I'm hoping to maybe see it tomorrow afternoon if work permits. BTW, how do you do that spoiler hide thing?
Click to expand...


Next to the insert media button there's this button that kind of looks like a poster presentation or something.  If you click it there's a drop down menu with spoiler as an option.


----------



## idb

Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?


----------



## TheOldSchool

idb said:


> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?


Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheOldSchool said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
Click to expand...

But for all reasonable people it was the first. The prequels were children's trash


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But for all reasonable people it was the first. The prequels were children's trash
Click to expand...

Yep.  I hope Disney remakes them.


----------



## idb

Grampa Murked U said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But for all reasonable people it was the first. The prequels were children's trash
Click to expand...

Except for Jar Jar of course...he tried his best to keep that movie together but he could only work with what he had.


----------



## TheOldSchool

idb said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But for all reasonable people it was the first. The prequels were children's trash
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except for Jar Jar of course...he tried his best to keep that movie together but he could only work with what he had.
Click to expand...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great characters. The robot was the anti-JarJar.
> 
> It had a tragic ending though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the ending was beautiful.  If you think about it,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert
> 
> 
> 
> "A New Hope" is a story about getting the Death Star plans to the Rebels on Yavin 4, which is already a desperate enough prospect.  Rogue One shows you that there was a whole other level of desperation involved in that same goal, and the ending makes the movie into a tribute to the people who got the ball rolling.  They could really just tack Rogue One onto the beginning of A New Hope as A New Hope starts literally minutes later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for blocking the spoiler. I'm hoping to maybe see it tomorrow afternoon if work permits. BTW, how do you do that spoiler hide thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next to the insert media button there's this button that kind of looks like a poster presentation or something.  If you click it there's a drop down menu with spoiler as an option.
Click to expand...


Heh. Never saw that before.

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Grampa Murked U said:


> My hype level just went through the roof. The reviews were released today and the concensus is that this is one of the best Star Wars movies made. Some reviewers are even saying it is the best one.
> They say it's full of Easter Eggs and that the new Droid is arguably the best in the series.



Doesn't reach the epic heights of the originals necessarily. But it is as good of quality as The Force Awakens.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> My hype level just went through the roof. The reviews were released today and the concensus is that this is one of the best Star Wars movies made. Some reviewers are even saying it is the best one.
> They say it's full of Easter Eggs and that the new Droid is arguably the best in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't reach the epic heights of the originals necessarily. But it is as good of quality as The Force Awakens.
Click to expand...

I'm so pumped. Weather has not cooperated the last few days though. I made the mistake of buying that ethanol garbage and filling up the demolition truck with it the other day. 9 below this morning was a no go on the first damn day of the next job. That shit gums up my vehicles every winter & every winter I forget until the stupid trucks won't run. Needless to say it took 3 hours to warm up enough to get the truck & trailer going so no star wars for me today! Lol


----------



## JoeB131

idb said:


> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?



Well, I refuse to call it that, but yes. That's what George renamed it.


----------



## JoeB131

theDoctorisIn said:


> Heh. Never saw that before.
> 
> Learn something new everyday.



Should I be worried a Senior Mod doesn't know about a major bit of Board functionality? 



Just kidding, Doc... I didn't know it was there, either.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Well I just saw it. Good movie but no where near as good as any of the originals imo. No crawl at the beginning & lack of original music was a big let down.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.


----------



## idb

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.


What a let-down!

After your OP;
_"My hype level just went through the roof."_


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> Well I just saw it. Good movie but no where near as good as any of the originals imo. No crawl at the beginning & lack of original music was a big let down.


That was done intentionally though.  The original score was reserved for the points that referenced the main story line.  This was not a main storyline movie.


----------



## westwall

I saw it last night and it was refreshing to see a stand alone movie that tied the events of the first series (the original 1977) together in time.  Visually it was stunning.  And unlike most American movies it had a far more realistic ending.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

idb said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.
> 
> 
> 
> What a let-down!
> 
> After your OP;
> _"My hype level just went through the roof."_
Click to expand...

Not really a let down. Star Wars has big shoes to fill. They crossed all the t's & dotted all the i's. It just didn't live up to the "epic" label imo


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great characters. The robot was the anti-JarJar.
> 
> It had a tragic ending though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the ending was beautiful.  If you think about it,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler Alert
> 
> 
> 
> "A New Hope" is a story about getting the Death Star plans to the Rebels on Yavin 4, which is already a desperate enough prospect.  Rogue One shows you that there was a whole other level of desperation involved in that same goal, and the ending makes the movie into a tribute to the people who got the ball rolling.  They could really just tack Rogue One onto the beginning of A New Hope as A New Hope starts literally minutes later.
Click to expand...


Absolutely great ending. It was nice to see the storm trooper actually work like an elite combat unit and actually hit a target.

The only think I kinda regret is we won't see any of the characters again.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
Click to expand...


That would be 5th

1. Phantom Menace - aka shit on a stick
2.Attack of the Clones - not as bad as it has been given credit for. The Yoda fight scene was classic 
3. Return of the Sith - I actually really liked this one
4. Rogue One
5. New Hope
6. Empire Strikes Back
7. Return of the Jedi


There was also the cartoon movie (that sucked ass) between 2 and 3 called the Clone Wars.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## 2aguy

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be 5th
> 
> 1. Phantom Menace - aka shit on a stick
> 2.Attack of the Clones - not as bad as it has been given credit for. The Yoda fight scene was classic
> 3. Return of the Sith - I actually really liked this one
> 4. Rogue One
> 5. New Hope
> 6. Empire Strikes Back
> 7. Return of the Jedi
> 
> 
> There was also the cartoon movie (that sucked ass) between 2 and 3 called the Clone Wars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...



There was only one Star Wars movie.....the rest were silly.  Now with Rogue One we have two movies based in the Star Wars universe.


----------



## GHook93

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.



I didn't hate the force awakened, but I didn't think it was anything special either. It was basically a reboot of the original trilogy.

Rogue One was original material and superb.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93

westwall said:


> I saw it last night and it was refreshing to see a stand alone movie that tied the events of the first series (the original 1977) together in time.  Visually it was stunning.  And unlike most American movies it had a far more realistic ending.



Great assessment


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> It lived up to the hype. Best Star Wars to date. Never thought one would beat the empire strikes back, but this did. Compelling characters, great story, the flow of the movie was perfect, great robot side kick, filled a gapping hole in The original Star Wars movie, showed the rebels (like all rebellions) are not the perfect angels as they are always displayed and there ending was poetically tragic.
> 
> Also the Storm Troopers were actually good shots and good soldiers. What I hated about the other movies is these soldiers trained from birth are horrible shots and even worse soldiers. They absolutely fixed that in this movie.
> 
> My only grip was not enough Vader.
> 
> I saw it in 3D and I don't think that is necessary. However they had some 1st person space ship scenes that might be awesome in IMAX!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



I can't watch in 3-D, my strong prescription leads to thick enough lenses, another layer makes it hard to watch movies.

It was gorgeous in regular mode.


----------



## Darkwind

Isn't this like, the 8th death star movie in the franchise history?  I haven't seen it yet, but to be honest, a little originality in writing would be welcome.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

GHook93 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hate the force awakened, but I didn't think it was anything special either. It was basically a reboot of the original trilogy.
> 
> Rogue One was original material and superb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

The lore is established in books and other media. This outing is not original in any aspect except that it was on the big screen. A movie worth seeing to be sure but that's where my opinion stops. The Force Awakens actually furthered the lore & story


----------



## 2aguy

Darkwind said:


> Isn't this like, the 8th death star movie in the franchise history?  I haven't seen it yet, but to be honest, a little originality in writing would be welcome.




Yeah.......it would be nice to have a movie without the death star in it......adventures of a Jedi that we don't know about yet.......a whole new series of movies with original stories would be great........they are doing a Han Solo movie...but he leads us right back to the Death Star and the same characters we have seen before...

I do not want to see Jabba the hut........I didn't like the character in Return of the Jedi...and I don't want to see him over and over again in the Han Solo movies...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

2aguy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this like, the 8th death star movie in the franchise history?  I haven't seen it yet, but to be honest, a little originality in writing would be welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.......it would be nice to have a movie without the death star in it......adventures of a Jedi that we don't know about yet.......a whole new series of movies with original stories would be great........they are doing a Han Solo movie...but he leads us right back to the Death Star and the same characters we have seen before...
> 
> I do not want to see Jabba the hut........I didn't like the character in Return of the Jedi...and I don't want to see him over and over again in the Han Solo movies...
Click to expand...

I wish they had done Bobafet


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Han Solo is an established character with an iconic actor playing his role. Muddying up his established persona with a new actor is a mistake imo


----------



## 2aguy

Grampa Murked U said:


> Han Solo is an established character with an iconic actor playing his role. Muddying up his established persona with a new actor is a mistake imo




Well...they have rotated new actors into the role of James Bond....and have had some good films from it......


----------



## martybegan

Grampa Murked U said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hate the force awakened, but I didn't think it was anything special either. It was basically a reboot of the original trilogy.
> 
> Rogue One was original material and superb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lore is established in books and other media. This outing is not original in any aspect except that it was on the big screen. A movie worth seeing to be sure but that's where my opinion stops. The Force Awakens actually furthered the lore & story
Click to expand...


Right now canon is the 8 movies, and the Clone Wars and Rebels series. 

Which is why so many people who are fans of the old expanded universe/now called legends material were pumped to see Grand Admiral Thrawn in Rebels.


----------



## JoeB131

GHook93 said:


> I didn't hate the force awakened, but I didn't think it was anything special either. It was basically a reboot of the original trilogy.



I hated The Force Awakens because it actually diminished the original trilogy. 

So at the end of Jedi, The Empire was defeated, Luke became a Jedi, and Leia and Han were together. 

At the beginning of Force, thanks to all the cool stuff we didn't get to see... 

Han and Leia split up after their kid turned to the Dark Side
The New Order became a slightly nastier version of the Empire that destroyed "the Republic", whatever that was.
Luke gave up on creating a new Jedi order and just went off to sulk and talk to Force Ghosts or somethings..  Because just giving up for decades and going into hiding is the Jedi way. 

So why get all emotionally involved in the Original Trilogy if it could all be undone that easily. It seem that the universe was worse off for the Empire being toppled.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Grampa Murked U said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this like, the 8th death star movie in the franchise history?  I haven't seen it yet, but to be honest, a little originality in writing would be welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.......it would be nice to have a movie without the death star in it......adventures of a Jedi that we don't know about yet.......a whole new series of movies with original stories would be great........they are doing a Han Solo movie...but he leads us right back to the Death Star and the same characters we have seen before...
> 
> I do not want to see Jabba the hut........I didn't like the character in Return of the Jedi...and I don't want to see him over and over again in the Han Solo movies...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish they had done Bobafet
Click to expand...

A bounty hunter movie is in the works


----------



## JoeB131

TheOldSchool said:


> A bounty hunter movie is in the works



Bounty Hunters, we don't need their scum!


----------



## GHook93

2aguy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my ignorance...is A New Hope the original Star Wars?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the first one made but fits into the timeline as the 4th story in the series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be 5th
> 
> 1. Phantom Menace - aka shit on a stick
> 2.Attack of the Clones - not as bad as it has been given credit for. The Yoda fight scene was classic
> 3. Return of the Sith - I actually really liked this one
> 4. Rogue One
> 5. New Hope
> 6. Empire Strikes Back
> 7. Return of the Jedi
> 
> 
> There was also the cartoon movie (that sucked ass) between 2 and 3 called the Clone Wars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was only one Star Wars movie.....the rest were silly.  Now with Rogue One we have two movies based in the Star Wars universe.
Click to expand...


Only 1?!?!? You are tough one to please.

My great category:
Empire Strikes Back, Rogue One, New Hope, Return of the Jedi and Return of the Sith (l loved the full circle).

Overrated:
Force awakening 

Not as bad as panned:
Attack of the Clones

Garbage:
Phantom Menace
Clone Wars


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't hate the force awakened, but I didn't think it was anything special either. It was basically a reboot of the original trilogy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hated The Force Awakens because it actually diminished the original trilogy.
> 
> So at the end of Jedi, The Empire was defeated, Luke became a Jedi, and Leia and Han were together.
> 
> At the beginning of Force, thanks to all the cool stuff we didn't get to see...
> 
> Han and Leia split up after their kid turned to the Dark Side
> The New Order became a slightly nastier version of the Empire that destroyed "the Republic", whatever that was.
> Luke gave up on creating a new Jedi order and just went off to sulk and talk to Force Ghosts or somethings..  Because just giving up for decades and going into hiding is the Jedi way.
> 
> So why get all emotionally involved in the Original Trilogy if it could all be undone that easily. It seem that the universe was worse off for the Empire being toppled.
Click to expand...



Joe...I agree with your post....A Christmas miracle....


----------



## Darkwind

Well, finally watched Rogue One.

I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed in it.


----------



## GHook93

Darkwind said:


> Well, finally watched Rogue One.
> 
> I have to say, I'm pretty disappointed in it.



What didn't you like?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I saw it Saturday...visually outstanding...special effects and graphics.
Story line was a little broke up and didn't gel well I thought.
 Compared to the other modern Star Wars...yes...better...Lucas can stay gone


----------



## CrusaderFrank

TheOldSchool said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely amazing.  Unlike any other Star Wars movie.  The ultimate prequel.
> 
> Just saw it a couple hours ago and it was beautiful.  Not a word you can use to describe any of the other Star Wars movies.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine called me tonight and described it as Star Wars porn lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean it basically is.  The entire movie is a tribute to the desperate group of rebels that do whatever it takes to get the plans to destroy the Death Star.  Old faces appear in epic fashion, and new faces appear that it turns out you owe everything to even though you had no idea.  It's fucking beautiful.  The people who made the movie should be proud.
Click to expand...


I just saw it this weekend and it's arguable the best "Star Wars" episodes ever.

It's the STORY!!!!  Not the special effects!  The people and the STORY!!!

Fucking titanic movie that had me cheering and wiping tears away at the end.

Loved the Zaitoichi character. 

The 2 writers Chris Weitz and Tony Gilroy knocked it out of the park!

Director Gareth Edwards wasn't even born when the first Star Wars was in the theater

Can't even remember the last piece of crap remake before this one.


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> I just saw it this weekend and it's arguable the best "Star Wars" episodes ever.
> 
> It's the STORY!!!! Not the special effects! The people and the STORY!!!



But here's the problem with that.  The only reason why the story matters at all is because of what the characters who aren't there do in another movie.

If you had never, ever seen another Star Wars movie, ever, would you care what was going on here?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw it this weekend and it's arguable the best "Star Wars" episodes ever.
> 
> It's the STORY!!!! Not the special effects! The people and the STORY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the problem with that.  The only reason why the story matters at all is because of what the characters who aren't there do in another movie.
> 
> If you had never, ever seen another Star Wars movie, ever, would you care what was going on here?
Click to expand...


Rogue One stands on its own


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw it this weekend and it's arguable the best "Star Wars" episodes ever.
> 
> It's the STORY!!!! Not the special effects! The people and the STORY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the problem with that.  The only reason why the story matters at all is because of what the characters who aren't there do in another movie.
> 
> If you had never, ever seen another Star Wars movie, ever, would you care what was going on here?
Click to expand...






Yes.


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> Rogue One stands on its own



again, but only because you have seen the other movies.  Otherwise, it's kind of a downer, everyone dies and the Death Star is still out there.


----------



## Missourian

Grampa Murked U said:


> Oh, and I think The Force Awakens was better too.




Agree all the way around.  It was just OK.  At least I cared enough about Rey and Fin to learn their names.  By the end of Rogue One,  the only character I cared about was K-2SO...



Spoiler:  Alert



I am hoping he downloaded himself into that other Imperial Droid


----------

